# Java Fern - Algae or what?



## AquaNerd (Dec 13, 2004)

if I'm not mistaken, its a little blurry. But I think its sort of reproducing, mine did that. slowly roots came out of black holes in it, after little plantlets grew out of them. In a short while you may have a crap load of java fern... 

Or I'm talking out of my head, I need someone to back me up.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with AquaNerd, though I've never seen it *quite* like that... It does kinda make me scratch my head. The little black dots on the underside of java fern leaves are rhizomes and yes they do grow into new plants. Give it a week and see what it does?


----------



## Carissa (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep that's new plants forming. Mine look like that all the time. You might want to remove them from the pots if you're keeping them long term. The bottoms may rot if they remain unexposed like that.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

redcrane - I love your avatar! It's PYTHON MAN! Hehe, one of the guys in my local club has a t-shirt with that guy on it, makes me chuckle every time I see him wearing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## redcrane (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll,
It looks like Java Moss up close. It is only attached at the small black dots on the back of the leaves. This is the first Java Ferns I have dealt with. I will keep this updated as things change,
Yep I pack a mean Python - It's a great tool.

Thanks again!:icon_lol:


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes those are normal for java ferns, mine has them too


----------



## csf (Jul 10, 2003)

That is how java ferns reproduce - plantlets from the middle of the main leaf. Those are new java fern plant roots (the brown stuff). Leave them be and you'll get a new java fern plant from each root tuft.


----------

